# Post your turbo comparison pics



## TomRitt (Oct 10, 2002)

Figured this might be a fun thread. Post your turbo comparison pics
Variable vane diesel truck turbo v. ko3








18g v TD04L















k03 v gt28rs v 18g
















ko3 v Cartoon watch








k03 v gt28rs








gt28rs v t3/t04e 57trim








k03 v t3/t04e 57trim








k26 v TD04L v K03








Ship Turbo>all










_Modified by TomRitt at 12:07 AM 3-1-2006_


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (TomRitt)*

GT28RS vs, K03s


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (GT-ER)*

K03s vs. T3-super60 (T3-super60 vs. GT3076R coming soon)


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (TomRitt)*

GT3071R vs k03s








T3/T04E vs GT3071R


----------



## DuBRacR (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (PITGUY)*

GT30/40r vs. well its to the right of it still







not like you can see it on the car anyways small piece of shart


----------



## BlancoNino (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (TomRitt)*

K03s vs GT28R 








28R 28RS and k03s










_Modified by BlancoNino at 9:49 PM 3-4-2006_


----------



## efterZ (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (BlancoNino)*

GT35R vs. GT3076
















K16 vs. GT3076


----------



## TomRitt (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (BlancoNino)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Keep em coming, this is interetesting!


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

2871R vs T3/T4








GT42R vs GT3052R









_Modified by Don R at 5:39 AM 3-1-2006_


_Modified by Don R at 5:40 AM 3-1-2006_


----------



## chav (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Don R)*

Bump for a sweet post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (chav)*

t3/t4 50 trim vs. k03s. compressor shot.








t3/t4 50 trim .48/3 vs. k03s. turbine shot.


----------



## chav (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (TomRitt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TomRitt* »_










So will I have to do the rods if I fit one of these ?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (chav)*

GT28R vs ko3s


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)




----------



## IAmTheNacho (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (d-bot)*

I have 5 (2-ko3s, 1-t/25, 1-t3/60 trim, 1-t3/4 57 trim) turbos and no pics lol


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (TomRitt)*









peter's next turbo. stock internals. 1psi by 7k. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (inivid1.8t)*

more?


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (chav)*



chav said:


> Quote, originally posted by TomRitt »
> 
> 
> So will I have to do the rods if I fit one of these ?
> ...


----------



## Sam6 (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (20th875)*

GT3071R VS. K03s


----------



## KGilman (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (turbotuner20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbotuner20V* »_K03s vs. T3-super60 (T3-super60 vs. GT3076R coming soon)









Getting greedy for more already? I know the feeling.


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (KGilman)*

very cool thread. brings it all into perspective








BTW, whats the blue coating on the k03 in the first couple of pics? it looks very cool, i might have to do that to mine as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (bluerabbit0886)*

50 trim vs k03s


----------



## chav (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (Sam6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sam6* »_GT3071R VS. K03s








lol...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdimeister (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (chav)*

Meh, Crocodile Dundee would say,
"Those ain't no turbos."








































"Now *THOSE* are turbos!"
</crocodile dundee voice>


----------



## chav (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (tdimeister)*

Yea, thats Arnold from Pagparts with my new turbo... not sure maybe slightly laggy with the 1.8T but...


----------



## T3GTi02 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (chav)*

GT35R vs K03S








GT35r vs PGR2.. lol


----------



## TomRitt (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (chav)*

Just ordered my next turbo..
HX-35 vs t3/t04e










_Modified by TomRitt at 8:53 PM 4-12-2006_


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (TomRitt)*

tom,
i hope you plan on doing rods this time 'round. holset turbo wit a divided t3 flange http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## TomRitt (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (V84LNCH)*

I opted to go with the non divided, hopefully to prevent any surging issues, not sure whos pick that is, but we;ll see how it works out. Pretty popular with decent numbers coming off the honda's i'll see what it does. I need to make some money before i order some rods so hopefull I can sell some parts!


----------



## silverbullet420 (May 21, 2004)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (TomRitt)*

Garrett GT28RS 0.64 a/r vs Borg Warner K03S


----------



## BranCKY3 (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (silverbullet420)*

GT2871R elim vs. 40 year old virgin.







all I have so far


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (BranCKY3)*

GT3076R vs GT28R vs K03


----------



## robvel80 (Jun 9, 2003)

*My Turbo*

Here is me next to my custom turbo setup


----------



## 97golf2.slow (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (inivid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inivid* »_








peter's next turbo. stock internals. 1psi by 7k. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ud prolly still be drawing vacuum by 7000


----------



## RideVR6 (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (TomRitt)*

This thread sucks, makes me break a tear thinking about my itsy bitsy tiny weinie K03s.


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (RideVR6)*









GT35R Vs K03sprt Thanks Clay


----------



## sla07 (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (RideVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RideVR6* »_This thread sucks, makes me break a tear thinking about my itsy bitsy tiny weinie K03s.
















holy crap me too!!!...i never new our k03s was THAAAAAAAAATTTTT small....jesus h christ!!!!!!!!





















....how much bigger is the k04???...any comparison pics from anyone?


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (DubGray1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubGray1.8T* »_








GT35R Vs K03sprt Thanks Clay









that is absolutely 2 big


----------



## oj1480 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (TomRitt)*









now i understand why everybody said our turbo is very small.


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (spoolin turbo s)*









MY GT35/40R VS cellphone 
ps notice the date on the cellphone


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (VRT)*

HKS t51r SPL

















V-band like whoa


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_HKS t51r SPL

















V-band like whoa

The KAI, wonderful unit


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (passatG60)*

too bad they cost more then complete turbo kits lol


----------



## under boost (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_too bad they cost more then complete turbo kits lol

damn right they do...


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (under boost)*


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (passatG60)*

But enough on these large turbos...
Here's a 71r on one side...








And its twin brother on the other..


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_HKS t51r SPL

















V-band like whoa

That's the most awsomest turbo evar!!


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_HKS t51r SPL

Someone has been browsing honda-tech


----------



## under boost (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_
Someone has been browsing honda-tech









and i thought only the tex was full of BS.









_Quote, originally posted by *from that thread* »_I'll take some tomo..physically the turbo is smaller and MUCH lighter..
Heres a 42r on the black car. Both evo's have very similar setups to 2 other evo's that are deep in the 9's *and 8's *


funny thing is, this past weekend, i watched the first evo break into the 8's. 8.95 to be exact. which is far from deep, and thats far from being the car that hit it. and no...it wasn't AMS either.


----------



## grocery gett3r (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (under boost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *under boost* »_
and i thought only the tex was full of BS.








funny thing is, this past weekend, i watched the first evo break into the 8's. 8.95 to be exact. which is far from deep, and thats far from being the car that hit it. and no...it wasn't AMS either.










he's not lying, i was there tooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (under boost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *under boost* »_
and i thought only the tex was full of BS.








funny thing is, this past weekend, i watched the first evo break into the 8's. 8.95 to be exact. which is far from deep, and thats far from being the car that hit it. and no...it wasn't AMS either.









He said that it is similar to the car that runs deep into the 9s.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (nebulight)*


----------



## SAGTI (May 14, 2006)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (the_q_jet)*

My new Quad K03s system will be better than any of these! Just gotta finish the very special exhaust mani's, DP, TIP and intercooler pipes and I am made.















I am expecting 30 psi and colder than ambient air coming out the turbos.








I would take pics, but camera is brocken.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (DubGray1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubGray1.8T* »_








GT35R Vs K03sprt Thanks Clay









thats like putting the spare tire under your hood....haha.....NICE


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (Sam6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sam6* »_GT3071R VS. K03s










I've seen them with schwitzer compressor housings, what compressor housing is that on the GT3071R CHRA? Looks chinese.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

here are some of mine:
GT4202R vs GT4094R:
















GT42 1.01 A/R vs GT40 .85 turbine shot:








GT4202R vs GT35R:








GT30/40R vs.... AEB cylinderhead
















Paul


----------



## 1.8 Neckbreaka (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Post your turbo comparison pics (O2VW1.8T)*

Holy $HiT

_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_HKS t51r SPL

















V-band like whoa


----------

